# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Пара ссылок на современную альтернативную российскую музыку

## Padraig

Tequilajazzz:      
С.П.О.Р.Т.:    
СВЕМА    
7000$ :  YouTube - &#x202a;7000$ - Лавина Дней&#x202c;&rlm; 
Мельница:    
Белый Острог:

----------


## Юрка



----------


## EfreytoR_S

Трактор Боулинг:   
Каждый новый день - лотерея
Что он принесет мне и где я
Окажусь, когда утром снова
Я проснусь поняв, что готова
Встретить этот день и быть смелой
Будет черным он или белым
Будет адом он или раем
Жизнь моя - игра, и я знаю: 
Дождь в лицо и ветер в спину
На весах - судьба моя
Рвут меня на половины
Ад и рай
И между ними я
Но ничья 
Я опять ничья в этом споре
Радость и печаль в ля-миноре
Вечная игра светотени
Только б не упасть на колени
Встретить новый день и быть смелой
Будет черным он или белым
Станет адом он или раем
Жизнь моя - игра, и я знаю: 
Дождь в лицо и ветер в спину
На весах - судьба моя
Рвут меня на половины
Ад и рай
И между ними я
Но ничья 
Каждый новый день - лотерея
Что он принесет мне и где я
Окажусь, когда утром снова
Я проснусь поняв, что готова
Встретить этот день и быть смелой
Будет черным он или белым
Будет адом он или раем - знаю: 
Дождь в лицо и ветер в спину
На весах - судьба моя
Меня рвут на половины
Ад и рай
И между ними я
Но ничья 
Я ничья

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Люмен:   
Тебе объяснили кто твой друг, а кто враг,
И ты купился, ты поверил, дурак.
Но те, что отправляют тебя в последний бой,
Не станут умирать рядом с тобой.
Они не пойдут с тобой в тот мрак,
В котором ты и в котором твой враг.
Они всё узнают из программы новостей,
В которой покажут плачущих детей...
И вот ты уже побрит наголо,
даже взгляд поменялся, стал таким наглым.
Но стоит ли это слёз твоей мамы?
Твоя жизнь равна девяти граммам.
И они уже летят, летят тебе навстречу,
Может даже не убьют - просто покалечат.
И ты, грёбаный м***к, когда-нибудь поймёшь!
Вспомнишь тех детей, которых не вернёшь...
Не спеши точить ножи,
Скажи зачем тебе война?!
Твоя жизнь не только злость,
Вся твоя злость всего лишь сатана!
И как я могу судить тебя,
Я перед небом, как и ты, такая же тля,
И я так же, как ты, не понимаю этот мир,
Но есть одно но: я никого не убил.
А ты можешь продолжать верить уродам
Год за годом, год за годом.
Ты можешь продолжать сеять сталь.
Всё зашибись! Мне тоже очень жаль...
Все джихады, вендетты, крестовые походы
Придумали с*ки, придумали уроды.
Думай головой. Головой, а не ж*пой!
Неужели ты так хочешь кого-нибудь ухлопать?
Вкус победы это вкус чьей-то боли!
Хотел ли ты сам себе такой доли?!
А те, что отправляют тебя в последний бой,
Не станут умирать... рядом с тобой...
Не спеши точить ножи,
Скажи зачем тебе война?
Твоя жизнь не только злость,
Вся твоя злость всего лишь сатана!
Не спеши точить ножи!
Скажи зачем тебе война?!
Твоя жизнь не только злость!
Вся твоя злость всего лишь сатана!

----------

